# Kitless pen threading



## dplloyd (Dec 4, 2013)

My question, what size tap and die are people using for the kitless pens? Can you provide some pointers? And lastly, is there a tutorial out there somewhere?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 4, 2013)

The Library will have everything you need.  Several good articles and full lists of what you will need to get started.


----------



## hard hat (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's something I've compiled 

Thread sizes for pens
Cigar nib and finial - M8x0.75
Cigar transmission - M8x0.5
Jr Gent feed holder - M6.4x0.75
El Grande/ Churchill cap threads - M12x0.8x3
El Grande/ Churchill section - M10x1.0
Schmidt roller/small FP feeds - M6.4x0.5
Large FP feeds - M8.4x0.75
Meisternib - M7.4x0.5
Baron/Navigator front end - M8.4x1.0
Sierra/wall street transmission - M8.5x1.0
Richard Greenwald click transmission - M7x0.75

Also, M12x0.75 and M12x0.8x3 are used for a lot of cap threads and M9x0.75 for finials and sections. Really it's about what fits for the design you want


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 4, 2013)

There is a tutorial in the library. The best way is to do a little research and just dive in. What kind if pens are you thinking of trying first? I think a good die holder is a necessity. The spring loaded thingy to help stabilize the tap tool is nice as well.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 4, 2013)

dplloyd said:


> My question, what size tap and die are people using for the kitless pens? Can you provide some pointers? And lastly, is there a tutorial out there somewhere?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



For some reason everyone seems to get hung up on the tap/die issue.  To be truthful and honest from what I have seen so far it is the #1 hindrance for turners to branch into that section.

What I would suggest is find a nib that you want to build around and work from there.  At most you will need 2 sizes, one tap for the nib and one tap/die for the cap.  The clip you can use the same tap/die as the cap threads.

Many will give you a huge list of tap/die sizes but once you realize that companies plays the tooling game to keep repeat business, i.e. job security, you start to see how simple it really is.


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Dec 4, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

What I would suggest is find a nib that you want to build around and work from there.  At most you will need 2 sizes, one tap for the nib and one tap/die for the cap.  The clip you can use the same tap/die as the cap threads.

[/QUOTE]

While I agree completely with this approach (I use a #5 Bock), I think you will need 3 sizes, not 2.  You will need a tap for the feed.  You will need a tap and die for the nib section to the barrel.  I suggest 10mmX1.0.  This tap and die can also be used for the finial to hold the clip, assuming you use a clip.  You will need a tap and die for the cap to the barrel.  I suggest a 12mmX.75.

The tap for the feed is an odd size and you will likely need to buy that from a pen supplier.  The others are standard sizes and available from multiple suppliers on the internet.  Victornet is who I've used.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 4, 2013)

What I would suggest is find a nib that you want to build around and work from there.  At most you will need 2 sizes, one tap for the nib and one tap/die for the cap.  The clip you can use the same tap/die as the cap threads.

[/QUOTE]

While I agree completely with this approach (I use a #5 Bock), I think you will need 3 sizes, not 2.  You will need a tap for the feed.  You will need a tap and die for the nib section to the barrel.  I suggest 10mmX1.0.  This tap and die can also be used for the finial to hold the clip, assuming you use a clip.  You will need a tap and die for the cap to the barrel.  I suggest a 12mmX.75.

The tap for the feed is an odd size and you will likely need to buy that from a pen supplier.  The others are standard sizes and available from multiple suppliers on the internet.  Victornet is who I've used.[/QUOTE]

I only use 2 sizes   feed size and cap size.  No need for a 3rd size but that is design specific to be honest.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 5, 2013)

I use 9x1 and 12x1. They work fine for #5 nibs. If you go bigger it wouldn't hurt to go with a finer thread just to leave a little more materiel where it all comes together. I spent the money for the taps for the nibs, I use Bock. You can get by without them by using a drop of shellac but I sleep better knowing that mine are held in by threads. I just got done with a fountain pen, I write notes as I go. If you want I could send you a copy.


----------



## Eddie Scott (Dec 5, 2013)

Displaced Canadian 

 Can you please send me a copy as well and then the big question , where did you by your bock nibs and nib holders as i really want to start kit less pens , I live in South Africa and struggle to get going. I have a metal Lathe as i make knives as well , just need the right equipment/tooling for a first kit less pen to get me started. Any help will be appreciated. Metric taps and dies should be available locally , but first need to know what will work before i buy , would like to go for bock nibs as well.
 Thanks

 eddie scott


----------



## mredburn (Dec 5, 2013)

http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/taps_dies_kitless.pdf
-as a begining, as well there are tutorials under the PEN section of the Library.

classicnib.com   for Bock

Meisternib.com for Jowo


----------



## dplloyd (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies all. After Christmas is through this will be my next project attempt.

Hey Monty, any local meetings on the horizon? Maybe this is a good subject to explore?


----------

